# Conmutador de Audio



## Switch (Feb 6, 2007)

Buenas tardes 

Ante todo gracias por vuestro tiempo. 

Necesito encontrar un conmutador de audio básico. Algo que me permita escuchar con unos unicos cascos lo que elija desde dos entradas de audio. 

una caja con un interruptor para elegir a mano entrada 1 o entrada 2 y sin quitarme los cascos escuchar lo que estas entradas me suministren. 

Me sirve cualquier enlace de un proveedor o cualquier sitio en el que pueda comprar un aparato de estas características. 

Gracias. 

En google no encuentro nada.  :evil:


----------



## thors (Feb 8, 2007)

debes fabricarte un mezclador de audio o mixer con los canales que necesites para tener control del volumen y no afectar la fuente principal ::::


----------

